
Ask HN: Do you still use the mouse? - ecesena
I was wondering if people here are still using a mouse on a daily basis, and for which activities. I realized I don&#x27;t touch a mouse since at least 4 or 5 years.<p>(In reality the reason I&#x27;m asking is that I&#x27;m starting to produce personalized mouse pads in aluminium, I&#x27;ll be targeting gamers and graphic designers first, but wondering if there are other activities where mouse and high-precision matter. Thanks!)
======
The_DaveG
I use my mouse every day. Even with my new MBP, which has a great track pad,
the ability to scroll click forward and back, all of the things I'm use to
doing is unparalleled. I've worked on 6 computers in the last handful of years
(Mac, Dell, HP, IBM, and a couple of homemade gaming rigs) same mouse. I love
my Logitech, plus I have big hands.

More info on the mousepads?

~~~
ecesena
Do you mean you'd like more info on the pad, or you'd like to give me more
info on your (ideal) pad?

If the first, we have a tech for printing with good quality on aluminum.
Typical application is industrial, but prices are good enough for making
consumer products, so we thought to start w/ mouse pads. In principle we can
personalize every print, but we'll prob do that in phase two. Now we're
focused on the details of the pad.

If it was the second, please go ahead and flood me with details (feel free to
email me too)

~~~
The_DaveG
I was speaking referring to what you were working on, if you had a page up. I
think it's a really cool/novel idea, I'm just a bit weary on how well the
laser would track (was having problems on customer sites this week).

As to my specifications, I'm not all that particular unfortunately, I've done
square, circular, ergonomic, a little bit of everything, I travel so half the
time I'm using my moleskine notebook to get some bit of laser tracking.

When you do have something up and printing, let me know, we're always looking
for something high quality and out of the norm to give away at work!

------
twobyfour
I use an external mouse and keyboard with my laptop whenever possible because
the ergonomics of having your screen and keyboard at the same level are awful,
and I've got enough back pain as it is. I use a mouse sometimes and a trackpad
other times - but the optical mouse does better without a mousepad. Why are
you making aluminum mouse pads? Metallic surfaces (whether matte or
reflective) are the only ones where the optical mouse is completely unusable
without a pad, in my experience.

------
troymc
This survey from 2014 suggests that a majority of people still use a mouse all
the time:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/05/compu...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/05/computer-
mice-still-a-thing/361741/)

------
xwvvvvwx
Even when I was using linux + i3 and could drive the entire thing only with
the keyboard I used the mouse (mostly for scrolling / selecting text).

What is your setup like that you never use the mouse at all?

~~~
ecesena
I just use a regular mac book pro. I mostly program, and got used to the
trackpad.

